# Информация по протезам для позвоночника



## Евгения Горбанева (5 Апр 2006)

Здравствуйте! 

У моей тети около года назад начала отниматься сначала одна нога, а затем другая. Как только она поработает длительное время ее начинает трясти от усталости, как буд-то она проработала два дня. Начали искать причину. Оказалось, что у нее две межпозвонковые грыжи и в районе поясницы отсутствует диск, а позвонковые нервные выступы перетираются друг о друга. Врачи рекомендуют срочно оперироваться. У нас в Астрахани такие операции практикуют. Есть много нюансов. У многих после операции наблюдаются различные побочные эффекты (например, недержание мочи и т.д.). Если оперировать позвоночник то это однозначно удалять грыжи и вставлять в поясничный отдел железный протез. Была передача Меньшовой "Здоровье" где об этом была подробная информация. Мне бы хотелось достать запись этой передачи. 

Если у кого есть информация о данных протезах, клиниках, врачах.... 

Заранее спасибо за информацию


----------



## Helen (9 Апр 2006)

Для того, чтобы узнать информацию по прошлым передачам "Здоровье" можно напрямую позвонить на телевидение, где часто помагают пациентам ответить на их вопросы. Что же касается клиник, профильных по хирургическому лечению заболеваний позвоночника, то это имеющиеся в крупных областных центрах филиалы или отдельные институты нейрохирургии или отделения кафедры нейрохирургии медицинских институтов. Там проводятся консультации для определения возможности проведения хирургического лечения, взвешиваются все "за" и "против" перед тем, как принять решение. Те осложнения, о которых Вы написали, являются довольно редкими, а вот возобновление симптомов может наблюдаться у части больных через какой-то период времени.


----------

